# N Scale Beginner



## SF&UP RR (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm thinking of getting into N a bit by building a T-Trak modular layout, but have a major question: what is one of the more reliable brands of motive power and rolling stock that won't break the bank? Being an avid HO modeler I know many of the brands in HO that I trust and wouldn't think twice about buying from also do N scale products, but I don't know whether those products are any good or not. Any and all help and suggestions are appreciated!


P.S. - To kind of follow my current HO cars and locomotives, I'm looking for things around the Transition Era.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You can't hardly go wrong with Kato locos. Bachman has improved their motive power over the years and has some pretty good items nowadays. I haven't bought any rolling stock lately, so have no advice to offer at this point. As for breaking the bank, it depends on the size of the bank. Model railroading can be a very expensive hobby.....


----------



## SF&UP RR (Aug 5, 2015)

"Model railroading can be a very expensive hobby....." As well I know.

In terms of the bank size, if I can spend about $100-150 for 5-10+ cars I'll be happy.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

On the car front, shop for cars with MicroTrain (Kadee to an HO guy) or compatible couplers. After that, you pretty much "get what you pay for" .......but more expensive cars won't necessarily run more reliably. The added expense is usually for detail items......wire grab irons and railings vs molded on, etched metal walkways vs plastic....things like that. Figure $20-25 average for freight cars new. You can probably cut that in half if you shop the auction sights or train shows. Double those numbers for passenger equipment.

For Transition era, Atlas has a good selection of Diesels in the GP and RS series, Intermountain and Kato have nice F units, and Bachmann is probably your best bet for Steam power. Atlas,Kato and Bachmann also have appropriate switchers.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Personally, I have had less than happy experience with Bachmann. Kato is great. The web site http://www.spookshow.net/trainstuff.html has an unbelievable amount of quality information on most anything N Scale, including locos. The author is also active on this site.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have an Athearn N scale loco that is a very good unit. A passenger train hauler. I understand they make freight units also. I am a long time Kato user, since about 1990, and they are the best N scale I tried up to the Athearn unit, which is as good as Kato. Most any cars are good, and I usually put Micro Trains trucks on them. It's not cheap, but it is reliable to use the Micro Trains trucks. I have also used Kato couplers in place of Rapidos on locos and rolling stock. The Kato couplers are compatible with Micro Trains.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale quality*



SF&UP RR said:


> Hello everyone! I'm thinking of getting into N a bit by building a T-Trak modular layout, but have a major question: what is one of the more reliable brands of motive power and rolling stock that won't break the bank? Being an avid HO modeler I know many of the brands in HO that I trust and wouldn't think twice about buying from also do N scale products, but I don't know whether those products are any good or not. Any and all help and suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> 
> P.S. - To kind of follow my current HO cars and locomotives, I'm looking for things around the Transition Era.


SF&UP RR;

I heartily agree with the recommendations for Kato locomotives. They're not cheap, by either definition of the word, but they are consistently excellent in quality. Definitely a brand name you can trust! The same company makes beautifully detailed and smooth running passenger cars too. One of their products I would avoid though is Kato unitrack. It has the same limits on available curves and turnouts as all the other brands of roadbed track. Granted, if for some strange reason one wanted roadbed track, Kato's is the best available, but it's also expensive. I prefer flex track.
Atlas is good, Micro Engineering is better(in my opinion.) I use the more expensive Micro Engineering for visible track, and the Atlas for hidden track.
Micro trains freight and passenger cars are consistently excellent, and expensive.(Notice how those two always go together?) Atlas, Roundhouse, and Athern are other good brands.
However, the Atlas locomotives can vary quite a bit in quality. I believe they buy from different Chinese manufactures. Lifelike, and Bachman also have a wide range of quality in their locomotives; from quite good, to downright awful, so be careful. Run it first, if you can.

Welcome to N scale;
Traction Fan


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I started with Atlas track and Bachman track, roadbed type. I added Atlas flex track. I had a lot of dirt and crud buildup problems with these types of track. I moved to Kato track and I have had fewer crud on the track issues. I have used the unitrack in various radii to build 4 track ovals, and have used unitrack turnouts, double crossovers and elevated track. It's like a Cadilac. If you want to run custom curve radii, though, you will need flex track. My needs are more simple. I don't bother with DCC either.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*T track?*



SF&UP RR said:


> Hello everyone! I'm thinking of getting into N a bit by building a T-Trak modular layout, but have a major question: what is one of the more reliable brands of motive power and rolling stock that won't break the bank? Being an avid HO modeler I know many of the brands in HO that I trust and wouldn't think twice about buying from also do N scale products, but I don't know whether those products are any good or not. Any and all help and suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> 
> P.S. - To kind of follow my current HO cars and locomotives, I'm looking for things around the Transition Era.


SF&UP RR;

I'm familiar with N-trak, and I know there are many other modular systems out there. I have not heard of T-trak before though. Could you explain a bit about what T-trak is?

Thanks;

Traction Fan


----------

